# Missions trips/relief?



## hfenrick (May 26, 2012)

I have a friend who has been a nurse for a looooong time. She's been down to Haiti twice since the earthquake doing relief work and missions trips. I was wondering if there are similar possibilities for EMTs and EMT-Ps to go from Canada to places that are, well, less well off and help out.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 26, 2012)

My sister is travelling on a mission trip in a few months to a remote villiage near BC, I believe. I would guess that an EMT or Paramedic would be of use in places like that. If you are a member of a church, you might offer your skills to someone who plans the mission trips.


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

Some people from my shop have volunteered with Medical Wings International, however it's relatively expensive so just a heads up.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2012)

hfenrick said:


> I have a friend who has been a nurse for a looooong time. She's been down to Haiti twice since the earthquake doing relief work and missions trips. I was wondering if there are similar possibilities for EMTs and EMT-Ps to go from Canada to places that are, well, less well off and help out.



http://www.papmo.org/


----------



## Veneficus (May 27, 2012)

Could I just ask what an EMT-B could do on a remote posting that any person without medical training could not?


----------



## Anjel (May 27, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Could I just ask what an EMT-B could do on a remote posting that any person without medical training could not?



Give oral glucose!


----------



## Hunter (May 27, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Give oral glucose!



And drive the ambulance really fast.


----------



## hfenrick (May 27, 2012)

Well my above question is more geared towards Paramedics, not EMT-Bs or EMRs


----------



## Pavehawk (May 27, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Could I just ask what an EMT-B could do on a remote posting that any person without medical training could not?



Carry a Dyna Med jump kit, O2 tank, and super duper leather tool set in their donkey cart?


----------



## fortsmithman (May 27, 2012)

hfenrick said:


> I have a friend who has been a nurse for a looooong time. She's been down to Haiti twice since the earthquake doing relief work and missions trips. I was wondering if there are similar possibilities for EMTs and EMT-Ps to go from Canada to places that are, well, less well off and help out.





Veneficus said:


> Could I just ask what an EMT-B could do on a remote posting that any person without medical training could not?





Anjel1030 said:


> Give oral glucose!



Th is  OP is from Alberta where the EMT is equal to a us EMTI the alberta equal to  US EMTB is the EMR.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 27, 2012)

They have EMR's and EMT-B's in Alberta....I am confused about your post....


----------



## fortsmithman (May 27, 2012)

RustyShackleford said:


> They have EMR's and EMT-B's in Alberta....I am confused about your post....



The body that regulates EMS providers in Alberta is the Alberta College of Paramedics.

The designations that ACoP uses is as follows 

EMR Emergency Medical Responder which is equal to a EMTB in the USA

EMT Emergency Medical Technician which is equal to EMTI in th USA

EMTP Emergency Medical Technologist Paramedic  which is equal to Paramedic in the USA


EMR, EMT, and EMTP are the only valid designations allowed by Alberta law for EMS providers.  Most of Canada uses  
PCP Primary Care Paramedic which is equal to EMTI
ACP Advanced Care Paramedic which is equal to Paramedic.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 27, 2012)

Have they gone to EMT-Restricted then to cover their asses?  I have two friends that work in camps and they are EMT-I's according to them, maybe things have changed and you have the more up to date information.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 27, 2012)

RustyShackleford said:


> Have they gone to EMT-Restricted then to cover their asses?  I have two friends that work in camps and they are EMT-I's according to them, maybe things have changed and you have the more up to date information.




http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/

is the link to the licensing body in Alberta.  The designation of EMT I is not a designation authorized by ACoP or provincial law.  Look at the link I provided.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 27, 2012)

I will take your word for it.  I relate the current Alberta system to my experiences with military contracts, they seem to bend the rules to fill spots in remote areas without necessarily drawing the applicable attention or standards from the regulating body.


----------



## we talking bout practice (May 28, 2012)

hfenrick said:


> I have a friend who has been a nurse for a looooong time. She's been down to Haiti twice since the earthquake doing relief work and missions trips. I was wondering if there are similar possibilities for EMTs and EMT-Ps to go from Canada to places that are, well, less well off and help out.



I know of a few coworkers that went to Belize and tought First aid and CPR. I believe it was through some NGO or the Canadian red cross, but could not tell you for sure. I will P.M you when I find it if this intrests you. I know I got preety excited at the prospect.


----------

